# The King has arrived.



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

My Kingston arrived today in the post, many thanks to Joe for the quick turnaround and all around smooth transaction. When I purchased the spot back in October I had no idea what I was getting myself into, other than I knew I liked the Kingston. I realize most of you have been through an arduous wait, much longer than I. Honestly, I feel badly that 2 of the first 5 Kingstons out there went to people that 'cut in line' so to speak.

On to the watch, I will be updating with many more pictures, including a side by side with my vintage no-date Submariner.

First impressions are very good, but I'll wait until the honeymoon is over before I do any kind of meaningful review.

A few pics I snapped... still looking for my tripod mount for more/better pics.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats! I can't hardly wait for the box to arrive at my house. (I don't even think of the box's content!)
Wear it in good health.

Menno


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice, congratulations! Look forward to the side by side with the Rolex! Even if a quick shot just to get a look....
Rich


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, here are a few more quick shots.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice, the dial on the Kingston must be bigger than the Sub cause it appears the Kingston is larger but I think its an effect of a larger dial maybe? Or is the watch actually larger?


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

rmasso said:


> Very nice, the dial on the Kingston must be bigger than the Sub cause it appears the Kingston is larger but I think its an effect of a larger dial maybe? Or is the watch actually larger?


Holding them next to each other, the details definitely feel slightly larger on the Kingston than on the Sub, the hour markers, the hand width and the overall case. Perhaps just my imagination, the close I look the harder it is to tell a difference.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats on the watch and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice Kingston and nice non-COSC 14060M.

Yeah, the Kingston definitely seems larger than the stated dimensions.

Both of those watches are said to measure 39mm.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Jaimie said:


> Congrats on the watch and thanks for the pictures.


Thanks, and my pleasure!



TheDude said:


> Nice Kingston and nice non-COSC 14060M.
> 
> Yeah, the Kingston definitely seems larger than the stated dimensions.
> 
> Both of those watches are said to measure 39mm.


Many thanks Duder, both unique but similar for sure. Here's a wrist shot of each from the phone, my wrist is 7.25"


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

ctzn said:


> I feel badly that 2 of the first 5 Kingstons out there went to people that 'cut in line' so to speak.


Moderator, please take action (may I suggest







??) Not only did ctzn jump the queue, he also lies about feeling bad about it ...... :rodekaart =>









Kidding, of course. Congratulations ctzn, wear your Kingston in good health and don't feel bad.
Thank you for posting these great pics. As much as I appreciate the comparison shot, this is the one I like best:









When you get the 3pod out, can I request a similar picture of the empty watch? Just for kicks - that's an image that many of us never get to enjoy. 
And maybe a shot of the spare dial too?

RonB


----------



## timbo (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the pics, ctzn!!

I think these are some of the best pics so far. One comment about the size compared to the Rolex - the angle of the photo has produced shadows on both sides of the Kingston and only one side of the Rolex - that may account for the apparent difference in size, which would seem to contradict the specs. Tricky stuff - light, shadow, perspective all come into play. 

Anyway, congrats, that configuration is absolutely killer.


----------



## superado (Feb 4, 2009)

ctzn said:


> When I purchased the spot back in October I had no idea what I was getting myself into, other than I knew I liked the Kingston. I realize most of you have been through an arduous wait, much longer than I. Honestly, I feel badly that 2 of the first 5 Kingstons out there went to people that 'cut in line' so to speak.


Congratulations, Ctzn! That's such a beaut, a sight to behold and one for me to further anticipate! As for "cutting in line," you did so fair and square and I'm assuming that the privilege also came with a reasonable premium, one I would pay were I in similar circumstances; thank you though, very, very, very much for caring for us others who have been waiting for the long haul. That's very considerate and gentlemanly of you.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> When you get the 3pod out, can I request a similar picture of the empty watch? Just for kicks - that's an image that many of us never get to enjoy.
> And maybe a shot of the spare dial too?
> 
> RonB


Thanks, Ron, I'll see what I can set up to shoot with the empty case and bracelet. Unfortunately, the other spare parts are yet to be shipped.



timbo said:


> thanks for the pics, ctzn!!
> 
> I think these are some of the best pics so far. One comment about the size compared to the Rolex - the angle of the photo has produced shadows on both sides of the Kingston and only one side of the Rolex - that may account for the apparent difference in size, which would seem to contradict the specs. Tricky stuff - light, shadow, perspective all come into play.
> 
> Anyway, congrats, that configuration is absolutely killer.


Thanks! They are closer in size and fit than the pictures make them out to be.



superado said:


> Congratulations, Ctzn! That's such a beaut, a sight to behold and one for me to further anticipate! As for "cutting in line," you did so fair and square and I'm assuming that the privilege also came with a reasonable premium, one I would pay were I in similar circumstances; thank you though, very, very, very much for caring for us others who have been waiting for the long haul. That's very considerate and gentlemanly of you.


Many thanks, luck favors the quick and bold in my experiences


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

beautiful watch congrats.... sure wishin I could have stayed in line
wear it in good health.

Dan


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

MHe225 said:


> Moderator, please take action (may I suggest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really funny! Great pics ctzn, the light and your photography is great. Is that a C3 or BGW9 version? Enjoy your Kingston,

regards

siggy


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn. Damn, damn, damn. Late to the party, and with the evidence, -what- a party!

Congratulations! Very nice.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Artonthewrist said:


> beautiful watch congrats.... sure wishin I could have stayed in line
> wear it in good health.
> 
> Dan


Thanks, Dan!



siggy said:


> That is really funny! Great pics ctzn, the light and your photography is great. Is that a C3 or BGW9 version? Enjoy your Kingston,
> 
> regards
> 
> siggy


Thanks, it is the BGW9 version.



gwold said:


> Damn. Damn, damn, damn. Late to the party, and with the evidence, -what- a party!
> 
> Congratulations! Very nice.


Thanks, gwold!


----------



## buckman (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice pics-thanks for posting. The first C3 customer pics of that configuration interest me greatly.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations, a beautiful watch and very nice photos.
N


----------



## apong23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great pics, and excellent watch.


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Your pics are fantastic. The Kingston looks like it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, once I can find my tripod mount I'll get a variety of detailed shots. 

After spending some time with the watch on, one observation that I have to note... the dial on this thing is, for lack of a better word, magical. In some light, you just can't stop staring at it, the gold detailing is simply incredible. Additionally, I am waiting for my Bond NATO to come in so I am wearing it on the bracelet. To say I am not a fan of bracelets is a huge understatement, but this is very comfortable and I can see it growing on me.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like a great score!


----------



## iFunky (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot |>

Stunning pictures for a starter .... can't wait


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

congrats, enjoy them and wear the .... out of them


----------



## Randy9999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

You got two bracelets and cases? I don't get it. Is that part of the plankowners loot?

heb


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to share your great watch with some awesome pics! It looks great and the comparisons with the Submariner, really sets it off well. The Kingston sure has "presence", that is why I said the size is just right from a design point of view. Look forward to reading your feedback and further photos in the near future. Cheers |>!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

@ Heb, 

Yeah, the plank owners get a spares kit with their Kingston purchase that includes: bracelet, case, dial, crystal, bezel, and handset. The same kit was available to secondary plank orders (#100-199) for $200 (iirc).


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Keep in mind.......*

* Sounds like this was a buy-in from a plank owner selling his early, so of course not from Bill. :think:*

*We don't want to start another MKII delivery speculation frenzy.........;-)*


----------



## Randy9999 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*



safetypro79 said:


> * Sounds like this was a buy-in from a plank owner selling his early, so of course not from Bill. :think:*
> 
> *We don't want to start another MKII delivery speculation frenzy.........;-)*


Ummm, think think think... If this fellow bought his from a plank owner, that means Bill had to ship out a watch in the first place. In fact, it doesn't matter who posts pictures -- the original buyer, a secondary market buyer, your Aunt Elma from Dubuque -- all newly pictured watches required yet another watch shipped from Bill. And now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*

Looks stunning. Congratulations. DO take a lume shot of you get the chance


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*

A few more pics taking advantage of the daylight. I'll get some lume shots this evening.



















close up of prior shot


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*

Very Very Nice....


----------



## bompi (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*

Thanks for sharing. Really nice, indeed.


----------



## Sweep (May 16, 2010)

ctzn said:


> Thanks guys, here are a few more quick shots.


Congratulations and thank you for posting the excellent pictures. Wear in good health.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks.

heb



GregoryD said:


> @ Heb,
> 
> Yeah, the plank owners get a spares kit with their Kingston purchase that includes: bracelet, case, dial, crystal, bezel, and handset. The same kit was available to secondary plank orders (#100-199) for $200 (iirc).


----------



## Persyce (Oct 26, 2010)

Simply stunning!! Great comparisons shots!


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Lume shot


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, great pics ctzn!!!

The detail on the watch is just amazing. 

I know its slow going getting the backlog cleared, but the watch is spectacular.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

so far everyone has posted kingstons with bgw9. im very much looking forward to someone posting c3 pictures, because thats the setup i have settled on. but everytime i see a bgw9 kingston, it puts new questions in my head. damnit


----------



## messenius (Aug 16, 2007)

Seeing thos two watches side by side I much prefer Kingston. 

Thanks for posting such a wonderful pics. Makes me more than happy to be one of the future owners


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ctzn said:


> Lume shot


 I thought BGW9 glowed blue. That looks like a green glow to me. Did I misunderstand that when Bill posted long ago?


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

rmasso said:


> I thought BGW9 glowed blue. That looks like a green glow to me. Did I misunderstand that when Bill posted long ago?


i believe this is called blue  but its true that me and my wife never agree upon the green/blue subject..


----------



## superado (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, that is gorgeous! I won't be seeing a photo of a Kingston C3 lume "after dark" for a while until the first fifty BGW9's are delivered, and maybe it might have to be my own. However, I chose C3 for aesthetics in normal light for it to look a bit aged but I do hope very much that it will look as spectacular in the dark as the BGW9.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Wow ctzn!!! :-!

Congrats on this beauty!!!...judging from your pics, the Kingston was well worth the wait.|>

Enjoy, and thanks for all the excellent photos!!! Gorgeous...simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*



ctzn said:


>


Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jhobbs (Jan 14, 2007)

rmasso said:


> I thought BGW9 glowed blue. That looks like a green glow to me. Did I misunderstand that when Bill posted long ago?


It is a bit more blue in real life. The Kingston is my first watch with BGW9 and I'd definitely classify the glow as blue.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

jhobbs said:


> rmasso said:
> 
> 
> > I thought BGW9 glowed blue. That looks like a green glow to me. Did I misunderstand that when Bill posted long ago?
> ...


Because of the automatic color-balancing on digital cameras, you can't trust the color-cast of lume shots; depending on the lume and background lighting the camera tries to adjust the color in different ways in an attempt to make the colors "more accurate".


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*

Bill does great work, especially considering the price point. I love my seafighter and will have to try and get another MilSub LRRP soon


----------



## JCR (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*

One nice thing apparent from the pics is the build of the bracelet and end piece. I am just in process of taking some 58 end pieces off a 7206 and replacing with 80's so I am very familiar now with Rolex's original build and the Kingston set up looks very well done indeed.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

<>


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Depending on the angle of the light in the pic makes the lume appear vintage.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it's time for me to swap my bezel. 
Looks awesome, enjoy your watch. They're great aren't they!

I had mine on today and whilst walking arround the antiques centre one of the dealers stopped me to ask about my watch... he had spotted the big crown and thought it was amazing that (his words) "a young woman was walking around the local town with a 6538 on, that's real old-money".


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats great photos!


----------



## superado (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*



abuemily said:


> This was from Bill's blog (granted from back in December):
> 
> "The watches will be going out to the first 100 pre-order customers that ordered a non-date BGW9 or non-date C3 watch. I realize that this isn't going to cover all of the Plankowners but this is the most efficient method to deliver as many watches as quickly as possible."
> 
> So it sounds to me as if the lume doesn't make any difference, but if one ordered a with-date dial, then the wait will continue.


Actually, this particular statement from Bill doesn't really specify whether or not the lume type will determine the Kingston order sequence. Individually, customers learned from Mk II various aspects about the order sequence that wasn't communicated on the blog or in the forums.

For example, I only learned on the forum that there are differences between a "plain number" given to a customer vs. a "custom" number (e.g., c24="custom order #24), which Winnie later confirmed with me via email. In that same email chain, I learned from Winnie about the "first fifty BGW9" that will need to be completed before Bill begins on the C3 Kingstons.

I'm glad that the new blog is up, since Bill did say that one of its main purposes is to clarify all this information that's coming from multiple sources, by putting it all on one page so to speak; I'm sure it's just a matter of time when Bill get's caught up with putting up that info.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Yao said:


> Congrats great photos!


Many thanks, Bill!

I just ordered the Bond strap from your site to go with it.

Thanks to the rest of you as well, if there any specific shots you would like to see let me know, I am happy to snap them for you.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

ctzn said:


> if there any specific shots you would like to see let me know, I am happy to snap them for you.


I would love to see a shot of *your* watch on *my* wrist ;-)

You do not happen to have a MM300 or SAR for a comparison shot?


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Jaimie said:


> I would love to see a shot of *your* watch on *my* wrist ;-)
> 
> You do not happen to have a MM300 or SAR for a comparison shot?


I'm sorry but I don't own either of those watches. I have many others though from Seiko to Rolex/Omega and everything in between. I can get a shot with it between a Seiko SKX007 and an Omega PO 42mm if you'd like.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

Sure them more comparison photos the better I would say. It is a great way to see how the watch looks. Thanks.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Keep in mind.......*

Holhy tantalization CTZN! I have the same configuration on order, and feel like a kid on Christmas morning waiting for it to be my turn to open a present. However, as my spares kit includes a white date wheel, it looks like the wait will be a bit longer yet. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> I think it's time for me to swap my bezel.
> Looks awesome, enjoy your watch. They're great aren't they!
> 
> I had mine on today and whilst walking arround the antiques centre one of the dealers stopped me to ask about my watch... he had spotted the big crown and thought it was amazing that (his words) "a young woman was walking around the local town with a 6538 on, that's real old-money".


That's funny. I'm glad you shared that with us. Nice to know someone thought it was a 6538, means Bill did the job well....


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi great watch and great photos! Congrats! I am not following the project but would like to know why another watch in the explorer box case. Also, how many Kingston in production?


----------



## iFunky (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi ctzn,


If you have time I would love to see details of the dial.
Bill spent a lot of time on the gilt writing and chapter ring with glossy effect .... as you seem pretty good in photography that could be interesting! 
Thanks!!
Y


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

shorinjikempo said:


> why another watch in the explorer box case.


This was a parts kit for some people so that years from now they would have parts should they need them.



shorinjikempo said:


> Also, how many Kingston in production?


300


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaimie said:


> This was a parts kit for some people so that years from now they would have parts should they need them.
> 
> 300


Thanks Jaimie. Any place i could find a back case shots. I heard the back case is with engraving somewhere.....


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

A few more pictures, I wanted to highlight the dial a bit...

You can see in this shot the dial is not under highlight









and throwing a slightly different light on the dial


















the back and crown









with the PO


----------



## Sweep (May 16, 2010)

ctzn said:


> A few more pictures, I wanted to highlight the dial a bit...
> 
> You can see in this shot the dial is not under highlight
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the pics.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

ctzn said:


> A few more pictures, I wanted to highlight the dial a bit...
> 
> You can see in this shot the dial is not under highlight
> 
> ...


Super nice photos again. What are the words engraved at the back? MKII Kingston?


----------



## buckman (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow


----------



## buckman (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm no watch geek but that watch has a beautiful, balanced look. And I'm not a big fan of bracelets but that one looks perfect on the Kingston. Nice pics-thanks...


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

ctzn:

I don't know what you do, or how you do it, but I have to say you have taken some phenomenal shots of your Kingston and, arguably, some of the best watch photos I've seen on the forums. Well done!!


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ctzn said:


> A few more pictures, I wanted to highlight the dial a bit...
> 
> You can see in this shot the dial is not under highlight
> 
> ...


Now that is a watch! That PO shot is great, can't wait to put mine nect to my PO!


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have a background in fine art and photography is a hobby of mine. Glad I can help bridge the gap for the rest of you!



shorinjikempo said:


> Super nice photos again. What are the words engraved at the back? MKII Kingston?


It says MKII and the serial number opposite.

@buckman - I'm not a bracelet guy either but this one is quite comfortable. A strap will be going on shortly though.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Stunning really. I think I am most excited to behold that dial!!! From the few owners that have, they all seem to tell how mesmerizing it is. I really cant wait. Thanks for these and please keep them coming


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

absolutely fantastic photos! i just drooled all over my keyboard..


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Great comparison shot! I think we have found the official Kingston photographer, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice shots! Did you cut open a plastic bottle?


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

This picture is now officially my MacBook's wallpaper! Great pic!!

Menno


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ctzn said:


> A few more pictures, I wanted to highlight the dial a bit...
> with the PO


 ctzn, would you mind posting another pic of the Kingston right next to the PO but a straight ahead shot? It looks almost the size of the PO! How do they compare? 
I assumed the Kingston would be a tad smaller than the PO.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

PO's are either 42mm or 45.5mm so the Kingston is quite a bit smaller.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

rmasso said:


> ctzn, would you mind posting another pic of the Kingston right next to the PO but a straight ahead shot? It looks almost the size of the PO! How do they compare?
> I assumed the Kingston would be a tad smaller than the PO.


Sure thing, my PO is 42mm but wears small. I'll get a head on shot with the Kingston a few other watches to give an idea of size.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> PO's are either 42mm or 45.5mm so the Kingston is quite a bit smaller.


Correct, I have the 42mm PO not the 45.5XL


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ctzn said:


> Sure thing, my PO is 42mm but wears small. I'll get a head on shot with the Kingston a few other watches to give an idea of size.


 Yep, mine is the 42mm version as well. And my Seiko Marine Master is a pretty large watch but I feel it even wears (on my wrist) smaller than my PO.

Thanks, am curious to see a straight head shot! One last question, how does the crown size on the PO compare to the Kingston? Maybe you can do a headshot but with one watch upside down (meaning 12 facing down) so the crowns on the PO and Kingston are next to each other. I saw someone do a review of the PO and Sub that way once, it was an interesting shot.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Nothing sexy here, just some quick comparison shots between a few of my other watches.

42mm PO on the left, 38mm SARB035 on the right









44mm Lum-Tec M21 on the left, 39mm Stowa Chrono on the right









@rmasso, the crown of the Kingston seems slightly wider but flatter in comparison to the PO, I'll try and grab the shot you requested.

more...


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ctzn said:


> Nothing sexy here, just some quick comparison shots between a few of my other watches.
> 
> @rmasso, the crown of the Kingston seems slightly wider but flatter in comparison to the PO, I'll try and grab the shot you requested.
> 
> more...


Thanks ctzn! Those are nice pics. That crown is definitely bigger than the PO. And The Size looks just right. How do you like that Seiko? I had my eye on it a while back but never jumped on it.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

ctzn said:


>


Dang, love that Seiko I would call it sexy ;-)

Thanks for posting the pics it really helps give the watch context.


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

rmasso said:


> Thanks ctzn! Those are nice pics. That crown is definitely bigger than the PO. And The Size looks just right. How do you like that Seiko? I had my eye on it a while back but never jumped on it.


My pleasure, the crown is perfect on the Kingston, easily as good a feel as my Rolex.



Jaimie said:


> Dang, love that Seiko I would call it sexy ;-)
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics it really helps give the watch context.


Love the Seiko SARB watches, really under-appreciated watches. Hard to get but if you find one I highly recommend it.


----------



## jgallo (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful watch and great pics.

Congratulations and enjoy.


----------

